# Sonos Playbase or Playbar



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Now I have sorted my TV out I’m looking over the next few months to add a good speaker system.
I think I have settled on the Sonos system but unsure whether to go for the Playbase or Playbar then to include 2 x Sonos Ones (Gen 2) for a surround system.
I understand they are both a few years old now, both use an optical connection rather than HDMI so what’s the benefit of HDMI over Optical please.
Anyone have both the Playbase and Playbar so looking for your thoughts please.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I tested both, admittedly in the shop, but preferred the base as it had better bass. Added a sub and it’s spectacular. 

Amazon had them for £499 within the last week


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Try POLK also. Their soundbar made also some spectacular voice and bass.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

galamaa said:


> Try POLK also. Their soundbar made also some spectacular voice and bass.


POLK looks pretty good too for price.....thanks


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

camerashy said:


> POLK looks pretty good too for price.....thanks


Don't believe it!!! just gone and bought the POLK S2 as a standby until I get the Sonos
The POLK has good reviews for the price £149 from Richer Sounds


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

The Playbar 2.0 is on the horizon no idea when though 

The sub is a work of genius and coupled to any of the speakers transforms the already excellent sound to epic. 

My advice get yourself somewhere you can hear these in the flesh and make your own mind up. You’ll get lots of views on here and all different !!


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yea I love my SUB. the playbar with 2 Play 3's are good for my living room


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

We’ve got a Sonos beam and sub in our lounge and they do the job well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I had always been into separates before I got the Sonos plybar and had a few months wall mounted just under tv looks great and added sub it’s night and day with sub it’s great for YouTube music, films and tv leave the sub on all the time.
I’m away to get 2x play1’S as I really want a better rear sound stage love my sonos gear had a play 5 since they launched still going strong although support not as good as year ago but still ok


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Understand the Playbase was introduced in April 2017 so this could be a few more years before it is upgraded whereas the Playbar is now about 6 years old.
When either or both are upgraded do you think Sonos will go for HMDI ARC over Optical. What’s the benefit of one over the other please.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Understand the Playbase was introduced in April 2017 so this could be a few more years before it is upgraded whereas the Playbar is now about 6 years old.
> When either or both are upgraded do you think Sonos will go for HMDI ARC over Optical.


I'd imagine HDMI as that's what the new beam is


----------

